# Mineral block feeder



## ArcticGoats (Jun 9, 2008)

Anyone have any brilliant ideas for a mineral block feeder? I want to get mine up off the floor so they don't soil it... 

Also, related question - do most of you find loose minerals better than a block? Our feed store only had a huge 33 lb block for goats - so I got it and cut off a chunk (i only have 4 goats, and put it in a plastic nut jar hung on the wall) - but would be interested to hear what others do!

Thanks!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

i dont keep the huge blocks, they get pooped on. but i use the smaller blocks that fit in the hanging holders. so if you cut off a chunk and stick it in a holder. that would work. i also feed free choice baking soda and sweetlix. to make sure they get everything they need.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

You can get a bucket, tie it to the fence and put the block on top of it. Or flip a small rubber water trough upside down and set it on top, works great for us. Orrrrr, you could simply just put it in a little rubber bucket...hope that helps!! :thumb:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't use the big blocks but my mom has and I've seen her use a long masonry type drill bit to bore a hole in the center then used nylon twine to hang it from a fence post...nylon because the salt rusts wire and the sisal twine rots thru too fast.


----------



## ArcticGoats (Jun 9, 2008)

Excellent - I like the 'dope on a rope' idea - simple and cheap! Thanks!


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

i buy goat protein pails from TSC and wire them to my fence
no worries mate 
if there is goat berries i just tip it over


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

This works even better and will last longer if you can hang it under cover so it doesn't get wet....keeps it off the ground and the goats can access it freely...just don't put it up so high that they feel the need to stand up on it to access it. :greengrin:


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

i got my mineral feeder plans from these people. i feed loose mineral as they dont seem to waste as much. with the blocks i was finding pieces all over they had bitten off and spat out. and i dont think its good for their teeth with they bite the blocks.
http://www.freewebs.com/cottoneyeddoes/ ... ctures.htm
its the fourth and fifth pictures down
beth


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with sparks879

We also feed loose salt and minerals,, we feel with the blocks it doesn't give as much 
of the vitamins ect they need. When we started our goats on the loose salt and minerals we found.... some would lick and lick ,,we had to keep refilling the salt . After a day or so they didn't need as much and we don't need to constantly fill the box,,,,,,,,,that is why I don't think the blocks are sufficient enough, the loose salt is found to be better for our goats.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Beth, I use the same type of feeder for my goats...the does is 2 1/2 feet and the boys at 2 feet...bigger for the girls because there are more of them and even though I have to refill often...1 x at least every month to month and a half, it works very well for mine. My boys get the same mineral but for each 10 pounds of minerals I mix 1 pound of ammonium chloride powder into it, gives me the peace of mind that I may be helping with preventing UC.....And they drink alot more water than usual...3 boys and 3-4 gallons a day as opposed to the 5 girls and 6-8 gallons a day.


----------



## lilbird (Mar 30, 2008)

We had problems with the big ones so hubby welded up some horse shoes and made a holder for the small block...we hung it from the ceiling and the goats love it....kind of like a toy to them and it keeps it from getting nasty!!!! If your interested I can email a pic if you know someone that welds or Hubby said he would make one and sell it for 15 dollars....I know there would be shipping also...just let me know....
Thanks
Jill


----------

